# "All Gave Some,  Some Gave All"



## Lara (Jul 25, 2018)

Opening Song for the 2018 Memorial Day Concer in Washington DC 

Sung by Charles Esten "Some Gave All"






"Some Gave All" Lyrics...

I knew a man, called him Sandy Cane
Few folks even knew his name
But a hero, yes was he
Left a boy, came back a man
Still many just don't understand
About the reasons we are free
I can't forget the look in his eyes
Or the tears he cried

As he said these words to me
All Gave Some, Some Gave All
Some stood through for the red, white and blue
And some had to fall
And if you ever think of me
Think of all your liberties and recall
Some Gave All

Now Sandy Cane is no longer here
But his words are oh so clear
As they echo throughout our land
For all his friends who gave us all
Who stood their ground and took the fall
To help their fellow man
Love your country and live with pride
And don't forget those who died
America can't you see?


----------



## IKE (Jul 27, 2018)

:applause2::thumbsup1:


----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2018)

Another beautiful song for the Military and those of us who deeply appreciate them..."The Impossible Dream" sung by Jim Nabors in an 

old TV Gomer Pyle scene. In the background on stage was the United States Marine Band at the time. Lyrics posted below. Nabors died 

last year. He had an incredible voice as you probably know.





To dream the impossible dream
To fight the unbeatable foe
To bear with unbearable sorrow
And to run where 
The brave dare not go
To right the unrightable wrong
And to love pure and chaste from afar
To try when your arms are too weary
To reach the unreachable star
This is my quest
To follow that star
No matter how hopeless
No matter how far
To fight for the right
Without question or pause
To be willing to march, 
March into hell
For that heavenly cause
And I know
If I'll only be true
To this glorious quest
That my heart
Will lie peaceful and calm
When I'm laid to my rest
And the world will be 
Better for this
That one man, scorned 
And covered with scars,
Still strove with his last 
Ounce of courage
To reach the unreachable, 
The unreachable,
The unreachable star
And I'll always dream
The impossible dream
Yes, and I'll reach
The unreachable star


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2018)

While I’m not keen on the idea of war, nobody really is, I have great respect for those who serve(d) their country.:sentimental::love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## 911 (Aug 30, 2018)

A friend that I made while in the Marines was our bazooka shooter. We got hit early one morning just as the sun was rising. The Capt. had sent him to the outer left part of the flank that we had set up. I think he got two rounds off before he took a direct hit in the center of his chest. He bled to death where he stood. It was our only casualty for several more months. I never knew losing a friend that you didn’t know that well could hurt so much. I felt compelled to write a letter to his parents. I did hear back from them.


----------

